# Opinions On Cordless Drill And Impact Driver Brands



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, it is a champ running the screws in on ipe clips. Plenty of power, just the right speed and after 8 hours the light weight really pays off.
> 
> Try it, you have 30 days to return it if you don't like it.


Just be careful, Festools are like chips (crisps for you Brits), you can't stop after just one... :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the CXS is a non returner if you buy it. there's no way anyone would return that drill for what it costs as a kit. Its a bargain in festool terms.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Im phasing out the DeWalt and accumulating more Milwaukee cordless. Really like the 12v driver and flashlight.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nobodies diggin the Bosch..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nah this is about pro tools comparisons not HO grade tools lol


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> nobodies diggin the Bosch..


It's ahead of the H.F. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> nobodies diggin the Bosch..


I really like their 12v line drill and impact. Its a nice size, lightweight, and plenty of power. I tend to grab it for all my cabinetry and trim needs.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Nah this is about pro tools comparisons not HO grade tools lol


oh..your a pro now?..quitting your day job?:whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> nobodies diggin the Bosch..


I got mostly Bosch, great tools.


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll play

I have the Mikita brushless set. Overall, I like them, but I did burn out the drill/driver the second week I had it. We were installing a large Jara staircase railing system, and it had Jara 4x6 posts integrated within the system. I had to ore drill a ton of stuff, and the drill just up and died. 

Now, I take partial blame, because I should have used my 1/2" corded drill, but I was all jacked up to see what I could do with my new tool. On the bright side, I brought it back to Acme, and they gave me a new one off the shelf. 

I've also burned up four batteries in three years. Again, Maura has a 1 year off the shelf warranty, so it was okay, but not great. 

I like the Majita brushless set, and the other corded tools in the line that I have ( circular saw, reciprocating saw, jig saw, drywall gun, and multi tool) all perform well for me. 

I'd recommend it to a friend, but I will probably reconsider next time I'm in the market for a drill set


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I had milwakee 18v set before the fuel line came out. I bought the kit, then the impact. It worked great for me but I found myself not ever using the circle saw or sawsall and the heavy hammer drill wasn't worth having when I have a plug in hammer drill also. So one day I bought the Festool t-15 and sold the kit and impact drill for the price of the t-15. Still love the t-15. 
On a big project I bought the Makita drill/ impact set for the laborers to use installing towel bars and such. I was very disappointed with the short battery run times from such light weight work. I was glad the company I was working for paid for them cause I would have returned them. The battery lasted about a half day on them. My festool (only a 14.4v even) would last 2-3 days. I understand that's not a fair comparison, but a half day was unacceptable for that kind of work. Was very happy to leave them there when I left that company. 

I just bought the Bosch socket ready impact so we will see how that works this week. First impressions of playing with it while taking it out of the box are good.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

chris klee said:


> I had milwakee 18v set before the fuel line came out. I bought the kit, then the impact. It worked great for me but I found myself not ever using the circle saw or sawsall and the heavy hammer drill wasn't worth having when I have a plug in hammer drill also. So one day I bought the Festool t-15 and sold the kit and impact drill for the price of the t-15. Still love the t-15.
> On a big project I bought the Makita drill/ impact set for the laborers to use installing towel bars and such. I was very disappointed with the short battery run times from such light weight work. I was glad the company I was working for paid for them cause I would have returned them. The battery lasted about a half day on them. My festool (only a 14.4v even) would last 2-3 days. I understand that's not a fair comparison, but a half day was unacceptable for that kind of work. Was very happy to leave them there when I left that company.
> 
> I just bought the Bosch socket ready impact so we will see how that works this week. First impressions of playing with it while taking it out of the box are good.


what's a "circle" saw?:laughing:


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, and go WILD!


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

m1911 said:


> I got mostly Bosch, great tools.



So do I.

The only Bosch tool I ever bought that I don't like is the cs10 circular saw. Everything else has been great. 

They make a couple different models of cordless drills. The 180 that Lowes has on sale right now for $99 is in my opinion more of a DIY drill. The 181 line is a beast.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

chris klee said:


> I just bought the Bosch socket ready impact so we will see how that works this week. First impressions of playing with it while taking it out of the box are good.


Let us know, I've been eyeing that since Bosch announced it last year.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> So do I.
> 
> The only Bosch tool I ever bought that I don't like is the cs10 circular saw. Everything else has been great.
> 
> They make a couple different models of cordless drills. The 180 that Lowes has on sale right now for $99 is in my opinion more of a DIY drill. The 181 line is a beast.


they have the Brute Tough series drills and they are great


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Had three Makita LXT batteries die on me the same week this winter, so they are done for me. I picked up the Milwaukee brushless 4.0ah set last week and like it so far.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

m1911 said:


> they have the Brute Tough series drills and they are great


The Brute Tough is the 18v hammer drill, correct?

I've got 2 of the 181 series, can't remember the exact model # off hand, want to say DDH-181 but I don't think that's right.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tenon Cutter said:


> I'll play
> 
> I have the Mikita brushless set. Overall, I like them, but I did burn out the drill/driver the second week I had it. We were installing a large Jara staircase railing system, and it had Jara 4x6 posts integrated within the system. I had to ore drill a ton of stuff, and the drill just up and died.
> 
> ...


Then you are not totally satisfied. :whistling

If I had to replace my cordless tools tomorrow for what ever reason - fire, theft, what have you. I'd have no problems going back to Bosch.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> The Brute Tough is the 18v hammer drill, correct?
> 
> I've got 2 of the 181 series, can't remember the exact model # off hand, want to say DDH-181 but I don't think that's right.


they have hammer and regular drill in Brute Tough series.
I've got a few, even still have my 14.4v ni-cd and it still is kickin' hard! made in Switzerland


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Nah this is about pro tools comparisons not HO grade tools lol


:boxing:





:laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Nah this is about pro tools comparisons not HO grade tools lol


Then why is dewalt in this conversation? :lol


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

m1911 said:


> what's a "circle" saw?:laughing:


Typing On a phone, tired, autocorrect. You know how is goes.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

chris klee said:


> Typing On a phone, tired, autocorrect. You know how is goes.


I've actually heard people refer to them as "circle saws" in person! :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can't help it if you are totes jelly.
> 
> Or just a grouchy old man.
> 
> If you could improve your comprehension skills, you would have noticed that I also said I had the makita brushless combo as well.


I ain't at all jealous, and I still get laid daily so I ain't old either.....but you however are a jerk.....and I'll bet I ain't the only one that thinks so


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> I ain't at all jealous, and I still get laid daily so I ain't old either.....but you however are a jerk.....and I'll bet I ain't the only one that thinks so


I'm more jealous of your getting laid daily than I am of Warner's tools.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been very happy w/ the Dewalt 12v impact driver-it's size is perfect for me, small compact and powerful. Its interesting to note how the battery's use to shut down when low-now they just run down (slow down) vs shutting off.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'm more jealous of your
> 
> 
> > getting laid
> ...


Birthday and Holidays for me.:laughing:


----------



## DMJCarpentry (Jan 6, 2014)

All my cordless tools are either DeWalt or Makita 18v. I have a full line of each and a bunch of batteries. If I had to choose one I would probably give the edge to Makita.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

the yellow 12V was interesting when it 1st came out. I smoked it on it's 3rd use....


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevin, don't forget anniversary!


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

brhokel606 said:


> Kevin, don't forget anniversary!


Thank you sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'm more jealous of your getting laid daily than I am of Warner's tools.


Women are like tile......if you want years of service.....you've got to lay em right the first time


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> nobodies diggin the Bosch..


Bosch all the way!



BCConstruction said:


> Nah this is about pro tools comparisons not HO grade tools lol


My carpenter has Crapkita and my brother the new 20v DeFault. My 4 year old Bosch still beats both of them driving. I need a few new batteries, but I can't kill the thing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just got my 18v Right Angle for participating in a Skil Marketing Research Interview. The thing is a beast!


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Women are like tile......if you want years of service.....you've got to lay em right the first time


I'll relate that message to the Mrs. tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

we're a Dewalt 18v crew 

3 drills, 2 impacts, sawzall, jigsaw, radio.

I'd like to switch, But, It's hard when everything runs 
on the same battery. If a battery goes or a tool dies.
Buy a hew one and get tool, charger, 2-batteries.

Damn I'm stuck, Would like to switch to bosch or o Milwaukee


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

DW and CSX.....the deadly combo.


(Struble.....go to Tool Town in Paramus, ask for Steven, drop my name, grab a CSX........you'll wonder why you hadn't sooner (especially being up in the air a lot like you are:whistling).....they are AMAZING! (small and light on size, big on cohones)).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Women are like tile......if you want years of service.....you've got to lay em right the first time


The honeymoon only lasts for a few years, pretty soon you will be down to passionate hugs once a month like the rest of us miserable bastards.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The honeymoon only lasts for a few years, pretty soon you will be down to passionate hugs once a month like the rest of us miserable bastards.


You get hugs still??!! Nice!


----------

